# 1000/1 v1 swolen output capacitors?



## Jlchevy66 (May 6, 2011)

They are all swolen but not broken, also there is a loose transformer magnet. The amp will hit, then shut down without any error codes and turn back on to do it again. It's very inconsistant, sometimes works well other days it won't turn on for a few minutes. The capacitors are samyoung 63v 33000uf. I can solder and find the replacement capacitors, should I attempt replacing? Or send to factory for refurbishment
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## timwebb (Oct 25, 2011)

u might wanna send it back if u can.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those caps are not swollen.That is only the plastic insulator coming off because the heat shrinking around the cap is so tight.I see this all the time on all different types of amps.
If the metal under the caps is flat they are ok.
What do you mean about the transformer magnet being loose?
Transformers dont have magnets.
Just trying to get the facts to help.


----------



## timwebb (Oct 25, 2011)

i tell everyone if u dont know. dont try it.


----------

